# Red fin Piebald pics



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I finally caught my male red fin piebald showing off and I finaally learned how to post a image so I thought I would let him show off. :lol: 
Male shoowing off








Male with holding female








Male with other female


----------



## pyper96 (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice pics...those are beautiful fish!!!


----------

